# After Effects CS4 export problem



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

First off, I'm using Windows XP, not a Mac. 

Allright, I've been using After Effects for awhile now. I basically use it to make some ads for closed circuit TV (using Scala) and save in the .avi file using picvideo codec (Scala likes .avi). Anyways, we are currently installing an HDTV in a service area and I have made higher-res ads for it. We are not really looking to use scala, because it is an old version and it is SD (and already licensed to another computer). I basically just want to either burn a DVD or play the files on VLC, WMP or something in a loop or playlist. Now here's the problem: I have heard that Quicktime animation is the best codec, and it is really good-looking, but it is huge and files that are 1 minute long are about 1+ GB. I don't even care about the size so much, it's the fact the playback of these files in quicktime is atrocious I'm guessing due to it's size. I just wanna know the best way to convert these to smaller files while maintaining the best quality so it doesn't look like crap on HD (32"). I have tried out the new picvideo codec and it seems to work fairly well but I think the quicktime looks better. I guess I'm asking the best way to compress or convert the quicktime animation .mov file into something I can burn to dvd or play on something that makes playlists and repeats without lagging to all hell. Any ideas? I do have Premier and I have heard that it is better at compressing, but it has never really been a problem before staying in after effects. Any tips? Ideas?

On a side-note, if anyone has used the picvideo codec, what settings should I do to maximize look and also 16:9 FULLscreen.


----------

